# I was asked to leave a restaurant today!



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I am so shaken up over this! I am in shock!

I went to a well known chain restaurant this afternoon for a late lunch with a good friend of mine. We were having a nice lunch and discussing a rather touchy subject in the news that we were both concerned over. Our waitress kept hovering near our table by constantly refilling our glasses, bringing us unnecessary utensils, etc. and I really wasn't paying much attention to her. We were seated in a section of the restaurant where there was *no one* else around. Anyway, my friend and I were talking about this topic and we were talking about a fellow co-worker and the ignorant comments HE had said about the situation. I guess the waitress misunderstood us and went to the manager and relayed our conversation to her! She approached our table and asked us to leave! 

I can't believe it!

First of all, there was no one around us to hear what we said other than the waitress and secondly, what the heck was she doing listening. We weren't being loud at all. In fact, we were being quite quiet because the things we were talking about were quite absurd!

Normally, I would have made a fuss, but I was so shocked! I didn't realize that you can't speak freely in a restaurant. There were no vulgar words said at our table and the waitress had no right to be listening and the sad thing is she misunderstood what was said! 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

lawsuit!! 
haha.. 

i'm sorry that happened to you, i'd definietly complain though!!!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, PM me with the details, dying to know what the convo was about. lol........sorry that happened to you.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Only in America  Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought there was free speech here ? Lawsuit. I hope you did not pay.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, you have got to be kidding. Heads would be rolling if that happened to me. What ever happened to freedom of speech? I too hope you didn't pay and i also hope that you not let it stop at being asked to leave, contact the corporate office.

I too am dying to know the details and what resturant so that i will not frequent that establishment.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I want details too!!!! Maybe we should all go to the same chain restaurant and have a conversation with the same topic, when you please tell us it in all its silliness, so we can see if any of the other branches of the restaurant dares to throw out the rest of us. Freedom of Speech oh yeah they would have heard some words from me when they tried to throw me out. Please some how do not let it stop here at least report it to corporate office if nothing else.......and let us know what the convo was about.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow. I am shocked. I am nosy too .. I want to know the details. 

The only reason I can think of as acceptable is if one of you were making offensive remarks about the waitress. Comments like .. "check out the rack on that girl... I would like to xxxx". I have heard people make comments like that when they were drunk .. even at high end restaurants.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, I own a restaurant and trust me I have seen and heard anything in my life but I never ask anyone to leave, even if sometimes I really wanted to.
So now I'm pretty curious about the detail too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is unbelievable!!!! I can't imagine anyone doing that!!!! If you were not loud or cursing or outright making fun of someone in the restaurant, I don't see how they have the right to do that!!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow, if you did actually end up paying for your meal in shock, I hope you kept your receipt !! If that happened to me, once I recovered from the shock of it, I would be back there asking for a refund!!!!

Wow, how can this happen? This is absurd! I'm gobsmacked! Without even knowing the subject of your conversation, I'm shocked! I don't even think the subject of your conversation even matters, it was a private conversation! Period!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, I 'd be shocked too!!! Maybe you should go back and explain to the manager just exactly what happened and that you are appalled at how the waitress went out of her way to listen in to your private conversation. You could also throw in the fact that you will no longer eat at the restaurant nor any of their other locations and that you intend to tell everyone you know about what happened, then walk out. (Well, maybe I wouldn't have the nerve to do anything.... :blush: ).

But they do deserve to know they were wrong. Maybe a letter to the chain's headquarters....


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

> Wow, if you did actually end up paying for your meal in shock, I hope you kept your receipt !! If that happened to me, once I recovered from the shock of it, I would be back there asking for a refund!!!!
> 
> Wow, how can this happen? This is absurd! I'm gobsmacked! Without even knowing the subject of your conversation, I'm shocked! I don't even think the subject of your conversation even matters, it was a private conversation! Period![/B]



I guess I'm odd woman/man out. You can't have a private conversation in a public place. While it may not be popular, the owner or manager has the option of asking anyone to leave. Free speech has nothing to do with this situation. That was designed for expressing political points of view without being jailed. Trust me, there is no lawsuit here.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I do agree you should be able to discuss what you want, but it sounds there is more to this.
As long as you weren't being vulgar or disrespectful, I can't see why you would be asked to leave.
If by chance the waitress did misunderstand , being a manager he or she should have asked if what the waitress told him was true, something aint right.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581740
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to clarify - I wasn't screaming 'LAWSUIT' I was just commenting that if it had been me, I would have been in shock & probably just paid the bill, however, once the shock was over, I would seek a refund ... but not race to a court room!

I have no reason to doubt you, or the laws in your country, but WOW - the fact you can't have a private conversation in a pubic place blows my mind!! :smstarz:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"I have no reason to doubt you, or the laws in your country, but WOW - the fact you can't have a private conversation in a pubic place blows my mind!! "

How can you expect to have a private conversation in a public place???? It's not private, it's public. The owner has the right to ask anyone to leave if he/she object to their behavior including a conversation. 

There are people who think we have the RIGHT to say or do anything we want anytime or any place. It simply isn't true. Personally, I can't imagine talking about something in a restaurant that would get me ejected. The original poster claims no one could hear them but that can't be true. Someone heard them and found it offensive.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> "I have no reason to doubt you, or the laws in your country, but WOW - the fact you can't have a private conversation in a pubic place blows my mind!! "
> 
> How can you expect to have a private conversation in a public place???? It's not private, it's public. The owner has the right to ask anyone to leave if he/she object to their behavior including a conversation.
> 
> There are people who think we have the RIGHT to say or do anything we want anytime or any place. It simply isn't true. Personally, I can't imagine talking about something in a restaurant that would get me ejected. The original poster claims no one could hear them but that can't be true. Someone heard them and found it offensive.[/B]



You make a good point, a correct point, a public place is exactly that, public. That shouldn't mean people can't talk!

I have been in many situations in public places where people are holding conversations, it happens every day! I'm simply not that interested in their conversations!! In my little world, people can talk about whatever they like!!! If I happen to overhear their conversation, and if I happen to not 'approve' of their conversation - bad luck! It's none of my business what other people talk about! Good luck to them!! 

If people are that interested in the conversations I have in public with my friends, good luck to them, I hope they write a best seller or get their 15 minutes of fame!!! LOL


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, if I must beg.....what was the topic? Can't stand to wonder. We have had many "talks", and strange ones at that, in restaurants. I'm sure people overhear!!! Bob is a big joker and will say about anything :huh: and we have never been asked to leave. I think the waitress or manager should have asked you to wait until later to talk about "whatever". Wrong to kick you out!!!!!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok I too am curious as to what the topic of discussion was!!! I can't imagine a topic that would get me thrown out of a restraunt! The waitress had no business listening to your discussion!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I'll add my curiosity here too. I can't believe you were asked to leave if you weren't being loud.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--that is over the top. I also have to know what the topic was!! I can't imagine that happening unless you all were talking about blowing up the place, in that case if I were the manager I would have called the police. I just don't get it! I went out to dinner a few weeks ago with old friends and, my gosh, we were right in the middle of a VERY crowded restaurant, laughing hysterically and probably being loud, too. And we talked about just about anything you can imagine--we were there for 3 hours!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, I agree with the others. I have to know what the topic was and what restaurant it was. In my sociology classes the first thing we learned was that in order to determine if deviant behavior has occurred, we must know the details surrounding the act. So, Tell us please!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Only in America  Sarah[/B]



well I never ever heard of anything like that happening here...I am really surprised about what happend.

but let me tell you something....sometimes I REALLY WISH people would be send out of public restaurants as they talk loud, bad, vulgar about others. 
something like that would never happen here, unless it was a administrative offense.

I's sorry to hear they treated you so disrespectful. I bet the waitress was just jealous of you or something.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I, too, am curious about the topic. I have had many private conversations in restaurants... but I was always aware that they could be overheard. Still, I don't think the waitress had the right to eavesdrop and I don't think that the restaurant manager handled the situation correctly by asking you to leave. I think he could have approached the table and said something like, my waitress finds the topic of your conversation offensive, please stop talking about that topic here or I'll have to ask you to leave. This could have given you the opportunity to tell your side of the story. I hope that he didn't embarrass you in front of other patrons! Treatment like that would have infuriated me!

Good luck... and I hope that you at least write a letter of complaint to the corporate office... 

Debbie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My curiosity is certainly peaqued because the waitress kept on coming back and refilling your glasses, etc. Could it be that perhaps she knew (or thought) the person of whom you were speaking about??? It is quite obvious that she really wanted to hear what you were talking about. The person who should be taken to task here is the waitress of her rude behaivor and evesdropping. She had absolutely no business listening in to anyones conversation. Also, I wonder how many others she got into trouble by doing what she did to you???


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With the information, or should I say "lack of", I must side with the restaurant.

This is certainly NOT the norm. Seems to be a bit more to this.

And yes, you WERE in a public place, therefore, any, and all, comments are public.

I find it hard to believe a waitress really cares about anything more than getting
a decent tip. I also find it hard to believe management would side with the waitress
without good cause.

JMHO, based on the information given.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

> I am so shaken up over this! I am in shock!
> 
> I went to a well known chain restaurant this afternoon for a late lunch with a good friend of mine. We were having a nice lunch and discussing a rather touchy subject in the news that we were both concerned over. Our waitress kept hovering near our table by constantly refilling our glasses, bringing us unnecessary utensils, etc. and I really wasn't paying much attention to her. We were seated in a section of the restaurant where there was *no one* else around. Anyway, my friend and I were talking about this topic and we were talking about a fellow co-worker and the ignorant comments HE had said about the situation. I guess the waitress misunderstood us and went to the manager and relayed our conversation to her! She approached our table and asked us to leave!
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm I had a thought not knowing the story or if it is local, national or world. Contact the news provider that supplied the information you were discussing and let them know the topic is so "hot" that _chain restaurant in city, state_ even ask their customers to leave if they are politely discussing this topic. That isn't the type of publicity any restaurant wants to receive. :HistericalSmiley: :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> With the information, or should I say "lack of", I must side with the restaurant.
> 
> This is certainly NOT the norm. Seems to be a bit more to this.
> 
> ...


*I have to agree here with you....must be more to the story. A restaurant would not ask you to leave because of a simple conversation that would be bad business. Everyone knows that a lot of their business comes by "word of mouth" and no restaurant is going to risk that unless it was for good cause.
JMHO
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree .







> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581887
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I am very curious as to what you were discussing about! a hint perhaps?  i think, no matter what you were discussing, the waitress did not have the right to eavesdrop on you and then report that to her manager imo unless it was like a plot to bomb the restaurant or something... But perhaps you were discussing something that the manager took very personal? something to do with race? Technically owners of stores have the "right to refuse service' to people they do not want to serve.. so I don't know if a lawsuit is in order.. I'm dying to know what topic was discussed! :biggrin:


----------



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is basically how the conversation went. We spent maybe 10 minutes talking about the women and children that were taken from the compound in Texas. We were talking about how the courts ruled that it was illegal and then we pondered what was to come of it. Then I said:

Me: Did you hear what "Randy" said about the _____ religion?

Friend: God, no. What moronic thing did he say?

Me: That all the women should __________. Well that wasn't the exact term he used and he said it in front of "Carol!" Really nice!

Friend: What did Carol say?

Me: She just gave him a look.

Friend: That's nothing. Did you hear what he said to "Tom?"

Me: No, this ought to be good.

Friend: He told Tom that his grandson should be shipped to an island for ______.

Both of us: Let's change topics, he is such a jerk!



Yep, that was our conversation. No swearing, no vulgar terms, just repeating what someone said. I am wondering if the waitress completely misunderstood what we said. It still baffles us.

My friend is really POed over this and she put a call into the manager to talk to her about it. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Bizarre.

Perhaps they were members of the _group_ and upset about that?!

:blink:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I still cannot fathom a waitress caring. Nor, the management.

But, whatever. 

So, yep, when you are in public, watch what you say, as others WILL
hear.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, what DID Tom say to me?! That I must give him a look for it? LOLL (since my name is Carol as well... hehe)


Maybe like someone else said, the waitress and manager were of that religion also.. or had relatives involved in the case.. etc? I don't know how you could be kicked out of a restaurant for talking about a widespread topic like that.. I'm baffled!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> LOL ~ I still cannot fathom a waitress caring. Nor, the management.
> 
> But, whatever.
> 
> ...


*Yep, once again I agree with you. All the waitress cares about is her tip....something is missing. People suck up a lot of stuff and religion is not enough to be tossed out on. They are in it for the money not bad publicity. Whatever.

Marie & the Boys
*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Ok, I own a restaurant and trust me I have seen and heard anything in my life but I never ask anyone to leave, even if sometimes I really wanted to.
> So now I'm pretty curious about the detail too.[/B]



Seems really weird to me too. I worked in a few different restaurants in my lifetime, have over heard some odd conversations, have been rudely hit on, and have never asked anyone to leave. It seems there must've been more to it that you dont realize.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I thought perhaps you were asked to leave a restaurant for taking you dog in with you. Silly me.

How very odd that happened. Gads in any one day there are at least two people I would love to ask to leave where I work but higher "management" would not go for that in this downgraded economy. They feel they need even the VERY rude customers. :huh: 

Good luck to you,
Melanie


----------



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

It was a good thing my friend decided not to let this situation go. She called the restaurant last night and left a message for the same manager to call her back. Guess what? The manager asked the wrong table to leave! ROFLMAO She said the waitress, who is a very young girl, had our table and another table with two other women. I guess the waitress and the two "ladies" all knew each other somehow and the two diners were the ones harassing the waitress. The waitress went back to the manager, hysterical, telling her the vulgar and horrible things these two girls said to her. The manager was so upset, that when she looked on the seating chart, she only saw our table as a table of 2.

So it is all straightened out and the restaurant offered us a week's worth of lunches to make up for it. 

Now I just feel sorry for the waitress.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> It was a good thing my friend decided not to let this situation go. She called the restaurant last night and left a message for the same manager to call her back. Guess what? The manager asked the wrong table to leave! ROFLMAO She said the waitress, who is a very young girl, had our table and another table with two other women. I guess the waitress and the two "ladies" all knew each other somehow and the two diners were the ones harassing the waitress. The waitress went back to the manager, hysterical, telling her the vulgar and horrible things these two girls said to her. The manager was so upset, that when she looked on the seating chart, she only saw our table as a table of 2.
> 
> So it is all straightened out and the restaurant offered us a week's worth of lunches to make up for it.
> 
> Now I just feel sorry for the waitress. [/B]


That is quite the mistake for the manager to make! Geez, you'd think he'd make sure! 

Hey, but now you can understand why she was constantly at your table (probably trying to make herself look busy to not have to go to the other table) and you get free lunch!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: Im more confused now than before :blink:
How can she make a mistake of seeing who is talking and telling the manager who they are :huh: I mean didn't she see you both leaving and say NOOOOOOOOOOO wrong people??


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I THINK SOMETHING SOUNDS OFF. THE MANAGER I FEEL MADE THAT UP ABOUT THE OTHER TABLE SO THEY WONT GET BACK TO CORPORATE HEADQUARTERS .POOR JUDGMENT ON THERE PART TO ASK PEOPLE TO LEAVE WITHOUT CAUSE.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That waitress sure sounds flaky to me.... how could she tell her manager the wrong table if she ONLY had two?

OH well I am glad you are ok with the outcome. I hope when you go back they are more then kind to you all.

Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :blink: Im more confused now than before :blink:
> How can she make a mistake of seeing who is talking and telling the manager who they are :huh: I mean didn't she see you both leaving and say NOOOOOOOOOOO wrong people??[/B]



LOL ~ Me too. :blink: :blink:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> :blink: Im more confused now than before :blink:
> How can she make a mistake of seeing who is talking and telling the manager who they are :huh: I mean didn't she see you both leaving and say NOOOOOOOOOOO wrong people??[/B]



I agree. If the waitress saw the wrong table being asked to leave. I'm sure she would have corrected the manager right away. DUH! 

*And offered a WEEKS worth of lunches???????? Hmmm, very generous aren't they!!!* :w00t:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582410
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Waitress lets the wrong table leave, een though she only had two tables to wait on which meant that she STILL had to wait on the other table.....and they gave a weeks worth of lunches. In a time where the economy is in the garbage and no one wants to part with their money, businesses are feeling the strain and yet they gave away a weeks worth of free lunches. Yeah, OK.

Marie & the Boys
*


----------

